# Cloth Covered Wire



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Found a source for "Cloth Covered Wire" for American Flyer(and Lionel), Magnetic Cranes. He also sells harnesses for engine-tenders. Prices are better than any I've found elsewhere.

http://cerestoration.com/_wsn/page2.html


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Also, I've bought single-conductor cloth covered (traditional) wire from Jeff Kane at Train Tender. Don't know how prices compare.

TJ


----------

